
Carrie Fisher on Sharing Her Private Life, and on Her Mother, Debbie Reynolds - DiabloD3
https://blog.longreads.com/2016/12/28/carrie-fisher-on-talking-about-her-private-life/
======
grzm
This is just an intro to an Terry Gross interview from 28 November 2016

"Carrie Fisher Opens Up About 'Star Wars,' The Gold Bikini And Her On-Set
Affair"

[http://www.npr.org/templates/transcript/transcript.php?story...](http://www.npr.org/templates/transcript/transcript.php?storyId=503580112)

